# May someone helps me and double check check my scripts



## Tarneem

Hi guys Hope that everyone is having a blessed day!

my dream is to introduce classical music to the whole world, therefore I do publish short videos in my YouTube channels that explain works of classical music






the videos are short, less than 2 minutes, and also they are extremely simple and straight to the point.

I am done with the script of Tchaikovsky's opera "the maid of Orleans" but I need someone to double check my English.. 

I'm willing to pay


----------

